# Tan showing through



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a question. Major is currently 8 weeks old, will be 9 weeks old Saturday. I am noticing that he has tan hairs peeking through his black fur. It is really noticeable on his upper legs and his face. When we got him he was jet black with minor tan on him. Now he is more of a muted black/gray, but if you look close there are quite a few tan hairs poking through. What does this mean?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he a black and tan? sable? bi-color? Do you have any pictures?

It's normal for their pattern to develop over time.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Your dog's coat will change as he grows older. He will lose the puppy coat he has now, and may look quite different as an adult. He isn't a true black, even though he might have looked that way when you got him... so it's possible that as time goes by you will see a lot more of the lighter hair showing through, that's what happened to our boy. Perfectly normal.........
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, Let's look here...

Cullen 5-6 weeks

















a few weeks later
















And a few more weeks









And the last month or so up until just recently


















Anything like that? He is projected to be a black/red saddleback... lol


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a picture of Major at 10 weeks old. Any suggestions of what he will end up looking like full grown would be appreciated.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe a Bi-color? He's a cutie non the less


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I really don't know if it's a rule but all my Shepherds when puppies were quite dark but then they lighten up which I knew How much lighter they will get you really don't know but if one of the parents was a solid black then you will have a better chance that more black will stay as it grows.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is the difference of just 6 (or so) months.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I really don't know if it's a rule but all my Shepherds when puppies were quite dark but then they lighten up which I knew. How much lighter they will get you really don't know but if one of the parents was a solid black then you will have a better chance that more black will stay as it grows.


He does look like a bi-color actually so he will be very dark. 
That is a dog I would love my next puppy to look like. beautiful puppy


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My guess is a blanket back, something like this 











Its possible he will be a bi-color though which would be like


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My guess is a blanket back as well, although based on the picture you posted of Mom with the comment that Dad was lighter it is possible that he might lighten up a little bit more.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah, that is what I don't understand. He isn't looking like Mom or Dad in coloring at all hardly. He is a beauty to me though.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

They can change SOOOO much in just a week its amazing guess you really wont know for sure for a few months lol.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

breeders can tell what kind of pattern the dog will have as an adult, but those of us without so much experience raising puppies can't! However all blk/tan dogs are born with more black and it recedes over time.


----------

